# making my own sew-in tags



## medmarketing (May 4, 2012)

hello. we use sew-in care tags on almost everything we make. Currently, we outsource them for about $.18 to $.35 a tag, stock them, and sew them on sizes as needed on a daily basis. 
I want to make my own care tags. have been looking at the quick label QLS-3000 which can print and cut about 4000 tags an hour. materials and ink seem to factor out a cost at a penny a tag. 
Does anyone here make their own fabric sew-in care tags using the same or similar equipment?

the tags are the same kind as used on t-shirts. making them ourselves would make more custom tagging possible and reduce inventory.


----------



## Dallasdarlin (May 21, 2012)

do you mind me asking where you are out sourcing your tags from?


----------



## medmarketing (May 4, 2012)

Flexographic printing through ALG.


----------

